# Не собиятся zlib

## miisha

```
 * ERROR: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   unable to read SONAME from libz.so

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2742:  Called multilib-minimal_src_install

 *   environment, line 2024:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line 2219:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line 1911:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line 1909:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line  403:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_install

 *   environment, line 2014:  Called multilib_src_install

 *   environment, line 2470:  Called gen_usr_ldscript '-a' 'z'

 *   environment, line 1327:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       [[ -z ${tlib} ]] && die "unable to read SONAME from ${lib}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2/work/zlib-1.2.11-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2/work/zlib-1.2.11'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   unable to read SONAME from libz.so

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2742:  Called multilib-minimal_src_install

 *   environment, line 2024:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line 2219:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line 1911:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line 1909:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line  403:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_install

 *   environment, line 2014:  Called multilib_src_install

 *   environment, line 2470:  Called gen_usr_ldscript '-a' 'z'

 *   environment, line 1327:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       [[ -z ${tlib} ]] && die "unable to read SONAME from ${lib}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2/work/zlib-1.2.11-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2/work/zlib-1.2.11'

```

(chroot) livecd / # cat /etc/portage/make.conf  

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-* multilib bindist berkdb session embed openssl curl_ssl_openssl hostname npm ruby25 plugins xmlwriter unicode filter json systemd -openrc 3dnow gpm mmx ncurses pam sse tcpd tokenizer curl xml cli ssi ncurses readline gdbm reflection spl iconv flv addition ssl perl pcre zlib sub webdav imap status random-index http http2 ssl http-cache cups gzip javascript fpm fastcgi cgi hash phar aio pcre-jit php python ruby rust mysql sqlite mysqli pdo alsa ipv4 -ipv6 ssl usb build bash-completion static-libs tcpd anacron"

PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 session"

PYTHON_TARGETS="pypy python3_6 python2_7"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="pypy python3_6"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23 ruby24 ruby25"

NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="empty_gif mp4 geoip2 access auth_basic geoip mirror sticky upstream_check upstream_hash upstream_ip_hash upstream_least_conn upstream_zone proxy map rewrite limit_conn limit_req openrc 3dnow gpm mmx ncurses pam sse tcpd tokenizer curl xml cli ssi ncurses readline gdbm reflection spl iconv flv addition ssl perl pcre zlib sub webdav imap status random-index http http2 ssl http-cache cups gzip javascript fpm fastcgi hash phar aio pcre-jit php python ruby rust mysql sqlite mysqli pdo alsa ipv4 ssl usb build bash-completion static-libs tcpd anacron"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

```

(chroot) livecd / # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 6

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

stepping        : 5

microcode       : 0xb

cpu MHz         : 3203.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 6

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts nopl cpuid pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 cid cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm pti

bugs            : cpu_meltdown spectre_v1 spectre_v2 spec_store_bypass l1tf

bogomips        : 6382.63

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

```

----------

## TigerJr

А вся система собрана с поддержкой мультилиб? Странно что zlib не может пересобраться и требует функции из своей библиотеки libz.so!?

Может проц старенький и не поддерживает 64бит библиотеки, соответственно multilib работать не будет, нужно ставить из stage который x86!??

http://qaru.site/questions/169831/what-is-the-soname-option-for-building-shared-libraries-for

----------

